# Miracle Detail present a trashed BMW 530D-145k on the clock, saved with Rupes Bigfoot



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi Guys,

A sapphire black BMW 530d in for a Ultimate Detail, everyday used and abused car this one!!

Correction carried out with Rupes Bigfoot system as usual!
Protected with Gtechiq Coatings.




















































































Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail


----------



## fern010 (Apr 18, 2013)

Lovely job


----------



## Bmpaul (Apr 12, 2010)

Looks stunning, bmw paint is so difficult to get these results from


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Great work again! You are getting some bad paint to work on. Great turnarounds!


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Bmpaul said:


> Looks stunning, bmw paint is so difficult to get these results from


Easy with a Bigfoot!


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

How do you find it compares to a rotary - longer to work?
Is the Bigfoot a Forced DA?

I've found with the Flex XC3401 with its forced rotation that it gives very similar levels of cut to a rotary, perhaps slightly longer to correct, but time is saved by not having to refine out the inevitable holograms from the rotary.


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

That was awful! Looking brand new now though, great work!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Wow what a state!!! cracking turn around


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Cracking turn around Paul:buffer: ....I've recently just bought my first rotary.... you are certainly starting to get me thinking I should've gone for a bigfoot.... can I ask , how does the noise level compare to the rotary you used to use?


----------



## majcas84 (Aug 24, 2012)

Lovely finish. Great 50/50 shots.


----------



## Andyuk911 (Sep 10, 2006)

Paul,

is the paint better or worse on the New F10 car, quality and durability wise from what you have seen compared with an older 5 Series.

Thanks


----------



## technofan (Apr 27, 2013)

Astonishing results:doublesho

Pete:thumb:


----------



## Amused (Nov 22, 2009)

Fantastic turnaround.


----------



## Malborex (Nov 24, 2012)

Great work










How long do these Padtowers last ?


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

Fantastic turnaround, looks fantastic Paul.
Green pad and Zephir followed by white pad and diamond gloss?

The system is intriguing. Fancy sharing speeds and working times with a novice?


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Bad defects to give some great 50/50's though.

Fantastic work.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

perfect!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great job paul


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning work


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

that is so good work...well done


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

What the heck did they use to wash it, wire wool?? Amazing work Paul.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Great result I wish I could do that, quality in every way possible.

Many thanks, John THt.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Great work Paul , Big Foot strikes again 

Mario


----------



## Oneunited78 (Jan 10, 2008)

wow stunning now


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Eurogloss said:


> Great work Paul , Big Foot strikes again
> 
> Mario


Most definitely! Thanks Mario, hope your well buddy! :thumb:

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Unreal, what a truly incredible correction that was horrific!!!


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

For the record, those first few 50/50s where done in one stage with a Rupes LHR15, microfibre pad and zephir compound with ipa wipe down!

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Stunning job


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Miracle Detail said:


> Most definitely! Thanks Mario, hope your well buddy! :thumb:
> 
> Kind Regards
> Paul Dalton
> ...


Thanks Paul, all good buddy !


----------



## Blue (Sep 15, 2008)

Lovely job Paul!

I'm just curious, if you had to sum up in a couple of sentences, what do you find the advantages to be of the Rupes Bigfoot?

I've not really kept abreast of changes in the Detailing field for a couple of years now, is the Bigfoot basically a really good way to do a cost-effective 1 stage correction or is there some other reason that you'd use that over a rotary system?


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

I've seen some bad swirls in my time on here, but that car must have been washed with a scouring pad!!
Great work Paul, really top notch:thumb:
One of the posters on here asked about the benefits of the Bigfoot, I also would like to know what is special about this machine.

Cheers............Kev


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

The Rupes Bigfoot not only saves you up too 40% in time over rotary methods, Bigfoot doesnt heat up the paint so much on curves and edges so not much of a concern than when using the rotary. Doesn't produce buffer trials or unwanted swirl marks, corrects in a more even way than rotary, finishes better than a rotary and can correct hard paint or soft paint with no issues at all, sticky paint is no problem for the bigfoot, it can remove 2000 sanding marks without a problem, Bigfoot is super smooth as well you wouldnt think it had a orbit of 21 and 15mm.

Ive been using the Rupes Bigfoot system continuously for a year now and not picked the rotary up once!

The best bit of the bigfoot is the time saving and how quick it corrects with no headaches at all, just perfect correction every time, I think Ive posted enough cars over the last year to prove that system works perfectly on any type of paint.

Any more questions please ask away!

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail
Swissvax car care http://www.swissvax.ch/


----------



## Blue (Sep 15, 2008)

That's great thanks Paul!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice work Paul


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

what a state to let a car get into! great turn around though!


----------



## na6a (Jan 12, 2012)

Paul's amazing posts and his results with the Bigfoot sold me on the system and I haven't looked back. 

I do a lot of detailing with a well known PDR specialist here in Melbourne, Australia and he has also gone away from the Flex to using a Bigfoot. Last night we corrected a Toyota Landcruiser in one step with the green pads and the Zephyr polish in just over 4 hours of combined work time. And all without any compound dusting!!!

The Bigfoot results are stunning and we have never corrected cars so quickly. A huge thank you to Paul for sharing your inspirational work which challenges us to be better detailers.

Steve Woolmer


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

na6a said:


> Paul's amazing posts and his results with the Bigfoot sold me on the system and I haven't looked back.
> 
> I do a lot of detailing with a well known PDR specialist here in Melbourne, Australia and he has also gone away from the Flex to using a Bigfoot. Last night we corrected a Toyota Landcruiser in one step with the green pads and the Zephyr polish in just over 4 hours of combined work time. And all without any compound dusting!!!
> 
> ...


Hi Steve,

thats excellent news for both of you, glad too of helped!

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail


----------

